# Another, what do you want to happen? UFC 157 edition



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Again, just like I have done a few times before. What do you want to see happen the most at UFC 157? Seems like the majority of people really want the co-main event to play out one way or the other. Both Machida and Hendo have large fan bases. What do you want to see happen? There is always the "I just want to see good fights" cop out. 


No surprise, I want Hendo to knock Machida out. Nothing against Machida, I'll root for him most the time. But Hendo is the man.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Hendo, all busted up and looking old and knackered, as he glances over to the beautiful man standing next to him with his hand raised. That's what I want.


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

I would love to see Rhonda KOed or Subbed.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Machida by crane kick....again.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

IcemanCometh said:


> I would love to see Rhonda KOed or Subbed.


I wouldn't mind that at all. A KO would be most likely and most satisfying.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Hendo, all busted up and looking old and knackered, as he glances over to the beautiful man standing next to him with his hand raised. That's what I want.


Me too. *High-Five*


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Machida by crane kick....again.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


This. Or basically a brutal KO. Preferably for Machida.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Hendo uses his wrestling for once and gets Machida in the crucifix, then beats on him until he wins by TKO.

Ronda wins the fight, but tests positive for weed thanks to hanging around with the Diaz brothers. Dana White flips out and drops a record number of f-bombs.

And last but not least, I want to see Koscheck get his face broken or knocked out again. Preferably both.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

Soojooko said:


> Hendo, all busted up and looking old and knackered, as he glances over to the beautiful man standing next to him with his hand raised. That's what I want.


This, and Girl-Rilla to pull off the upset.

Sent from my HTC Ruby using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Hendo to knock the karate out of Machida... 

and Ronda to lose... just to shake things up some.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Robbie Lawlor to slap the fraggle of Koscheck's head. 

Machida to crane kick Hendo's head off.

Rousey to win via armbar in under 30 seconds so I can go to sleep.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

I told you! You can't hide! You Euros hate Hendo! The Karma Gods are not pleased. You must change your ways if you ever want a UFC Champion from the UK.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Do you reeeeally have to bring that up every thread?  

I don't hate Hendo. I don't like him very much either. And I love Machida. Therefore his head needs to be kicked off.

I don't want any British guy to be champion atm outside of Pearson which is a bit far fetched.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

OU said:


> I told you! You can't hide! You Euros hate Hendo!


ehhhhrrrmmmm....


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

I want Hendo to win. Machidas got a long healthy career ahead of him, Hendos at the tail end of his career and any fight now could be his last.

As far as Rousey vs Carmouche, I don't really prefer one over the other, but I want Rousey to win just for the sake of Womens MMA.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

K R Y said:


> Do you reeeeally have to bring that up every thread?
> 
> I don't hate Hendo. I don't like him very much either. And I love Machida. Therefore his head needs to be kicked off.
> 
> I don't want any British guy to be champion atm outside of Pearson which is a bit far fetched.


I just want you bastards to admit it, seems like it's a closet hate. No, no I don't hate him...I just want to see him knocked out every fight. It's insane the difference between this place and all other places I have ever seen. Hendo is loved by a minimum of 80% of posters at every other site. But here? The man gets very little love. With a couple exceptions(HH I see you). It's very strange.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Carmouche KOs Ronda and then Dana immediately announces the abolishment of the women's division.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

AlphaDawg said:


> Carmouche KOs Ronda and then Dana immediately announces the abolishment of the women's division.


I'm all for part 1 but part 2 would be horrible. I have no interest in seeing that happen.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

OU said:


> I just want you bastards to admit it, seems like it's a closet hate. No, no I don't hate him...I just want to see him knocked out every fight. It's insane the difference between this place and all other places I have ever seen. Hendo is loved by a minimum of 80% of posters at every other site. But here? The man gets very little love. With a couple exceptions(HH I see you). It's very strange.


Admit what? lol.

It's closet hate to prefer other fighters? Really? Come on lol. You think nationality actually impacts which fighters certain people hate? For a few arseholes, sure, but I doubt that goes for anyone that's posted in this thread. I couldn't give a shit about nationality when it comes to MMA. My favourite fighter of all time hails from Hawaii. Guess I'd like him more if he was a Eur eh.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

OU said:


> I just want you bastards to admit it, seems like it's a closet hate. No, no I don't hate him...I just want to see him knocked out every fight. It's insane the difference between this place and all other places I have ever seen. Hendo is loved by a minimum of 80% of posters at every other site. But here? The man gets very little love. With a couple exceptions(HH I see you). It's very strange.


I think you have a point. Theres alot of people on here are blindly patriotic towards certain fighters. Alot of English/British never forgave Hendo for that Bisping KO. There are, however, exceptions to the rule. My favourite fighter is Brazilian (Wandy). My second is American (Forrest).


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Ronda to win by armbar or vicious KO.

Hendo to remove Machida's head but I want everyone to remove Machida's head. Unless he's fighting Jones. 

Koscheck to lose by KO.

Brendan Schaub to have another hilarious KO face. He's the new Keith Jardine.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

K R Y said:


> Admit what? lol.
> 
> It's closet hate to prefer other fighters? Really? Come on lol. You think nationality actually impacts which fighters certain people hate? For a few arseholes, sure, but I doubt that goes for anyone that's posted in this thread. I couldn't give a shit about nationality when it comes to MMA. My favourite fighter of all time hails from Hawaii. Guess I'd like him more if he was a Eur eh.


I guess it's the unique situation I have with Rampage. I like Rampage. I just like Chuck, Wandy and Hendo more. So often times I was rooting against him. But I still consider myself a Rampage fan. A little different still since you admit you don't like Hendo very much...which is kind of in the same category as closet hate IMO. 
But I absolutely think nationality plays a major part in fandom on this board. It's really an extreme difference between the thoughts on this board compared to all others I have ever seen. This board is has by far the most non-American(don't know any better way to put it) then any other board I have been on. With that there crazy differences in fighter love and hate. 
Maybe you don't see it or it just appears normal to you. But it's not and there is something to it. I ain't mad, rep who you wanna rep. When I say that it's not directed at you personally. I don't think nationality is the only factor. Machida has many fans all over and he isn't the only one. However I think you are underselling it's impact on this board as a whole. Again though, there is nothing wrong with that, it's not a negative, it's just how it is.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm European.

Dan Henderson is a twat.

Would I think he was a twat if he was British? Probably not.

Do I care that I'm prejudiced? Not even slightly.


This is sport baby. The only avenue we have left for prejudice. But im sure the PC police will soon put an end to that.


----------



## tommydaone (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm from the UK and love Hendo, got over the Bisping KO pretty quick and I didn't realise European people didn't like Hendo? :confused02: Man is a legend to me and one of the all time greats of the sport.

Really hope Hendo wins preferably by KO, mainly because of his current win streak and I feel he deserves one last shot at UFC gold.

Also wouldn't mind seeing Rousey lose just for the pure hilarity and to see Dana's expression


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

OU said:


> I guess it's the unique situation I have with Rampage. I like Rampage. I just like Chuck, Wandy and Hendo more. So often times I was rooting against him. But I still consider myself a Rampage fan. A little different still since you admit you don't like Hendo very much...which is kind of in the same category as closet hate IMO.
> But I absolutely think nationality plays a major part in fandom on this board. It's really an extreme difference between the thoughts on this board compared to all others I have ever seen. This board is has by far the most non-American(don't know any better way to put it) then any other board I have been on. With that there crazy differences in fighter love and hate.
> Maybe you don't see it or it just appears normal to you. But it's not and there is something to it. I ain't mad, rep who you wanna rep. When I say that it's not directed at you personally. I don't think nationality is the only factor. Machida has many fans all over and he isn't the only one. However I think you are underselling it's impact on this board as a whole. Again though, there is nothing wrong with that, it's not a negative, it's just how it is.


My dislike for Hendo isn't closet hate at all. I dislike many fighters that are British also(Used to be a big Daley fan, now I can't stand him. Bisping is better than he used to be, but I still wouldn't class myself as a fan, especially with the bitching at Vitor lately, who, I also don't like that much  ). Do I closet hate them as well? I actually really love watching Hendo fight. It's just he's beaten so many of my favourite fighters (Shogun, Fedor, Wanderlei), and I don't warm to him in interviews. He comes off as a bit of a dick to me.

Maybe the love for Hendo on the big American boards has more to do with nationality than it does here 




Soojooko said:


> I'm European.
> 
> Dan Henderson is a twat.
> 
> ...


:laugh: And there goes my entire arguement.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> I'm European.
> 
> Dan Henderson is a twat.
> 
> ...


Great response. Rep your fighters proudly! Who cares why you root for them? Doesn't matter if you root for fighters based on hair color, as long as you rep your fighters.

EDIT: KRY, no doubt about it American's love Hendo more because he is American.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

The problem with the LHW division is there are so many legends that put on fantastic fights. You are always going to have a guy you like vs a guy you love. I love Chuck, Hendo and Wand but I also like Shogun, lil Nog and Rampage. My favorite HWs are JDS, Fedor, Nog, Cro Cop and Mark Hunt. I don't limit my fandom to nationality but I won't hate on someone who does. I can also understand it adding to the fandom. Someone you like anyways might get the extra brownie points for being from a certain place. I root for Matt Wiman cause I like his style and he is from Oklahoma. But I still don't like Frank Trigg even though he went to OU and wrestled for OU. That alone won't get you my support.


----------



## Purgetheweak (Apr 23, 2012)

Carmouche win by KTFO
Machida win by KTFO
Koscheck and Lawler to end up in a double knockout.


----------



## evzbc (Oct 11, 2006)

Soojooko said:


> Hendo, all busted up and looking old and knackered, as he glances over to the *beautiful man* standing next to him with his hand raised. That's what I want.


Uhhhhh....

The beautiful man is what you want?

TMI dude.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Lyoto is quite handsome, no **** of course.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Crester (Apr 5, 2009)

I really want to see Ronda get knocked the eff out. I still can't believe Dana expressed such a strong opinion about not yet having a women's division... then overnight (or more likely one orgasm later)... he suddenly is full force behind there having to be a UFC division for women. And now there's basically a whole division formed around Rousey. I want this all to blow up in their faces and have Ronda embarassingly get knocked out.

Also I like both Hendo and Machida... but I'd like to see Hendo with with a brutal KO because he's at the end of his career and would like to see him get a title shot. Machida still has a good number of years left in him... and he's not gonna get cut anytime soon... so he can deal with the loss. A loss for Hendo would be much more costly.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Rousey to win by KO in round 1. Just because she is in my NPFFL team.

Machida to knock Hendo out.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

aerius said:


> Hendo uses his wrestling for once and gets Machida in the crucifix, then beats on him until he wins by TKO.


I'd like this as well. (I do like Machida tho, just not quite as much as Hendo)


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

evzbc said:


> Uhhhhh....
> 
> The beautiful man is what you want?
> 
> TMI dude.


Yes... but, specifically the beautiful man standing victorious over Dan Henderson smelly old carcass is what I want.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

OU said:


> Again, just like I have done a few times before. What do you want to see happen the most at UFC 157? Seems like the majority of people really want the co-main event to play out one way or the other. Both Machida and Hendo have large fan bases. What do you want to see happen? There is always the "I just want to see good fights" cop out.
> 
> 
> No surprise, I want Hendo to knock Machida out. Nothing against Machida, I'll root for him most the time. But Hendo is the man.


I see Machida on a major upswing and on the verge of achieving and exceeding the greatness he once had. I'm looking for an impressive win over Hendo, a KO 2nd round. if he lands one of those chi strikes, no chin out there will hold up. 

I'm hoping the win is so impressive he gets the next shot at Jones over Glover.I really feel he just screwed up in that first fight and underestimated Jone's reach.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Bermudez wins and continues to show improvement
Henderson/Machida is an epic battle

I don't really give a f*** about any other fight, so I guess I just want them to be exciting... except for the main event. I hope that fight sucks. Maybe Carmouche via lay and pray.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Carmouche to win a dominant decision or late KO.

Hendo to H-Bomb ole unibrow to the back of the LHW queue.

Lawler to violently KO Kos.

Menjivar to pull the upset in stunning fashion.


----------



## evzbc (Oct 11, 2006)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Lyoto is quite handsome, no **** of course.


That's definitely ****.

What the heck's wrong with you guys!?


Ok I'll add to the conversation instead of teasing the gays (jk).

I'd like to see Lavar Johnson crush Schaub to setup a smashing-of-the-skulls fight with Overeem once he loses to JDS.


----------



## Shady1 (Jan 27, 2011)

~ Ronda Rousey win by 2nd round armbar
~ Dan Henderson win by KO (I like Machida but I really want Dan to get a title shot)
~ Ivan Menjivar to upset Urijah Faber
~ Robbie Lawler to upset Josh Koscheck
~ Lavar Johnson win by KO
~ Mike Chiesa stay undefeated
~ Caros Fodor win his UFC debut
~ Dennis Bermudez make it 3 in a row


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

SOTN - Rousey
KOTN - Johnson
FOTN - Henderson/Machida

I don't really care one way or the other who wins Henderson/Machida but it could be a great fight or it could be the worst fight of the year.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

evzbc said:


> That's definitely ****.
> 
> What the heck's wrong with you guys!?


Why do you care? Whether they're gay or just appreciative of Machida's aesthetic beauty, what's the problem? He's a handsome fellow. No shame in saying that.

Doth protest too much.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I wanna see Machida knock Hendo out. 

I wanna see Ronda win by tko.

I'd like to see Faber pick up a win.

I'd love to see Koscheck's face planted onb the mat as he counts sheep.

Just hoping for some fun fights for the rest, don't care who wins or loses.



K R Y said:


> Why do you care? Whether they're gay or just appreciative of Machida's aesthetic beauty, what's the problem? He's a handsome fellow. No shame in saying that.
> 
> Doth protest too much.


It's also been proven that attractive men and women aremore successful than their unfortunate looking counterparts. Whether it is a homosexual attraction or not men and women are drawn to and tend to like attractive men and women more than the ugs. 

Even if you are completely straight would you rather stare at this 










or


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Matt Grice! Oklahoma represent!


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

OU said:


> Matt Grice! Oklahoma represent!


Now you've crossed the line damnit!

Rooting against Machida AND Bermudez?! Grr.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Now you've crossed the line damnit!
> 
> Rooting against Machida AND Bermudez?! Grr.
> 
> ...


I'm so much rooting against them as much as I'm rooting for the men they are facing. It's not like with Koscheck where I want anyone but Koscheck. ANYONE but Koscheck. Except Chael, **** Chael.


----------



## evzbc (Oct 11, 2006)

Ape City said:


> It's also been proven that attractive men and women aremore successful than their unfortunate looking counterparts. Whether it is a homosexual attraction or not men and women are drawn to and tend to like attractive men and women more than the ugs.
> 
> Even if you are completely straight would you rather stare at this
> 
> ...



I don't know who you're trying to convince. Us or yourself...

"been proven" lol, that is simply not true.

When I see a man fight or talk I don't think to myself _why he's an attractive man!_ I look at the quality of what he's doing and judge him on that. I couldn't care less what he looks like.

You guys think he's pretty like I think a woman is pretty. End of story!

I honestly don't care and am just poking a bit of fun. I just think it's very strange that this behavior goes on and nobody has said anything. 

"It's like we're straight, be he's SO hot! teehee"

I'm just teasing you gays er I mean guys like a big brother would.

Just makes me lol.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm dead sexy...to all. End of story.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

> "been proven" lol, that is simply not true.
> 
> When I see a man fight or talk I don't think to myself _why he's an attractive man!_ I look at the quality of what he's doing and judge him on that. I couldn't care less what he looks like.



I'ts subconscious. I know you don't actually think that. But there is proof that if you are attractive people tend to correlate that with success. 




http://press.princeton.edu/titles/9516.html



> Since the mid-nineties, Daniel Hamermesh . . . has done a series of studies on the role that appearance plays in the workplace, and his conclusion is captured by the title of his recent book, Beauty Pays. In the U.S., he finds, better-looking men earn four per cent more than average-looking men of similar education and experience, and uglier men earn thirteen per cent less. . . . Hamermesh finds that pulchritude is valuable in nearly all professions, not just those where good looks may seem to be an obvious asset. . .


http://www.statisticbrain.com/attractive-people-success-statistics/



> Attractive People Success Statistics	Data
> Percent chance an attractive person will receive a callback after an interview	72.32 %
> Percent chance an unattractive person will receive a callback after an interview	62.02 %
> Percent more that attractive workers earn than unattractive	10 %
> ...


http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog...bout-why-beautiful-people-are-more-successful



> The research reviewed by Hamermesh shows that attractive people, both men and women, earn an average of 3 or 4% more than people with below average looks, which adds up to a significant amount of money over a lifetime. Beautiful people are also hired sooner, get promotions more quickly, are higher-ranking in their companies (a study found the CEOs of larger and more successful companies are rated as being more physically attractive than the CEOs of smaller companies), and get all kinds of extra benefits and perks on the job including, perhaps, more free tickets to fly in F/B class. It turns out that more attractive people often bring more money to their companies and therefore are more valuable employees. For example, a good-looking insurance salesperson will sell more insurance than one with below average looks. But that's not the whole story. Even in situations in which more and less attractive employees don't differ in their earning potential, employers are biased in favor of the better-looking people. For example, a study showed that above average looking people who apply for loans are more likely to obtain loans and to pay lower interest rates than below-average looking borrowers. This occurs despite the fact that the two groups of borrowers don't differ in their demographic characteristics (age or gender) or credit history. In fact, it turned out that the attractive borrowers were more likely to be delinquent on their loans than the less attractive people. Hamermesh's conclusion is that lenders are willing to exchange more generous terms on loans "for the pleasure of dealing with good-looking borrowers." They do this, according to him, simply because they are prejudiced against bad-looking borrowers. Similarly, Hamermesh thinks that good-looking insurance salespeople sell more insurance because customers are biased against bad-looking insurance sellers.


http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog...tiful-how-we-discriminate-in-favor-attractive




> Researchers at the London School of Economics studied 52,000 people in the U.K. and U.S., and their results were conclusive: Attractive men have IQs 13.6 points above average, while attractive women score 11.4 points higher. “Physical attractiveness is significantly positively associated with general intelligence,” said the lead researcher, Satoshi Kanazawa. The research was published in the professional journal Intelligence. In what many would regard as a controversial perspective, Kanazawa says, “our contention that beautiful people are more intelligent is purely scientific,” adding, “it is not a prescription for how to great or judge others.”


There are a lot more studies and if I was allowed I would link journals from the University I have access to.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

evzbc said:


> I don't know who you're trying to convince. Us or yourself...
> 
> "been proven" lol, that is simply not true.
> 
> ...


Look at your avatar man. What you talking about? :thumb02:

No but really, Ape City has a point. Its not about finding a dude attractive. Its just some dudes are more asthetically pleasing than others. The 2 photos that Ape City provided prove that.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

The World loved Ron Howard. But no one loves Clint Howard. Checkmate.


----------



## evzbc (Oct 11, 2006)

Ape City said:


> I'ts subconscious. I know you don't actually think that. But there is proof that if you are attractive people tend to correlate that with success.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't buy it.

There's more to it than that.

Less attractive people tend to have lower confidence which I think factors into their ability to perform at job interviews, etc.

I personally believe confidence is what affects the scores, not just looks.

The point is, you guys for some reason think Machida is good looking. "I" think that's really strange and not something a man should say.


----------



## evzbc (Oct 11, 2006)

Tyson Fury said:


> Look at your avatar man. What you talking about? :thumb02:
> 
> No but really, Ape City has a point. Its not about finding a dude attractive. Its just some dudes are more asthetically pleasing than others. The 2 photos that Ape City provided prove that.


Haha exactly, my Avatar points out just how silly and gay wrestling looks to most people.

And hey, I can take it. I'm just trying to have a fun discussion where we bust each others balls. I hope it's looked at as an opportunity to see both sides of the story. That is all.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

evzbc said:


> I don't buy it.
> 
> There's more to it than that.
> 
> ...


That's partially the point. Bad looks lead to low confidence which leads to low scores, bad interviews, lower pay etc. Attractive people tend to be more confident, which makes them perform better in stressful situations from elementary school to that big job interview.


----------



## evzbc (Oct 11, 2006)

You know you've hit a nerve when you're receiving anonymous neg rep!

Homophobia? Please. Just because "I" think it's weird that certain users go on and on about how good looking a fighter is on a _fight_ forum doesn't mean anything.

I'm just trying to point out how it looks to those of us who don't find him "aesthetically pleasing".

If you think I'm homophobic then maybe you're a ****?

I'm just trying to have a fun debate, isn't that what this forum is for? Not neg repping just because people have their own personal opinions. I'm disappointed.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

evzbc said:


> You know you've hit a nerve when you're receiving anonymous neg rep!
> 
> Homophobia? Please. Just because "I" think it's weird that certain users go on and on about how good looking a fighter is on a _fight_ forum doesn't mean anything.
> 
> ...


Thanks for bringing that to my attention. Im gonna go check your rep out now and if staff action is required I'll sort it out


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

I want Lawler to put Kos to sleep, though he will probably get out wrestled all night. So I'm really wanting Josh to go in with a lot of confidence in his hands.:thumb03:

I want Hendo to win so he will then have a chance to capture one more strap and really seal his legacy as one of the best ever. However, I see Lyoto being a stylistic nightmare for Dentures Dan, so I'm not holding my breath for that one...

I want Rhonda and Liz to have a double KO so there will be a rematch and all the haters can wallow and cry about two women headlining another card.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Liz beats Ronda by armbar


----------



## mawrestler125 (Sep 24, 2006)

"Hehe, guys, cooome on, I'm just playin around. I mean, you all are a bunch of F**s, but seriously! I'm just pokin fun. 

GAYS, err I mean people, are equal with everyone else, except for the fact that they are worthless and should die a horrible death."

*meanwhile in inner monologue*

"I want Machida, so badly, I mean, freaks!, I can't believe they said he was good looking. but his face is really cute... I mean no! etc..."


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

I find Lyoto very attractive. He's gorgeous.

I feel that way about lots of things I dont want to stick my dick in.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

mawrestler125 said:


> "Hehe, guys, cooome on, I'm just playin around. I mean, you all are a bunch of F**s, but seriously! I'm just pokin fun.
> 
> GAYS, err I mean people, are equal with everyone else, except for the fact that they are worthless and should die a horrible death."
> 
> ...


^ Possibly the strangest post I've ever read.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm not going to lie, nationality plays a mild part in who I root for. Of course it's certainly not the most important factor, but if two fighters from different nationalities I like are facing each other, odds are I'm going to root for the American guy. I've got nothing against some of the nationalities that are represented in the UFC. I've been to Canada and the UK and love both places. I don't root for many Brazilian fighters (Machida and Maia being huge exceptions) but I have nothing against Brazil.

But of course because I'm American, it's bad to be patriotic 

Back on topic,

I'm pretty torn about the main event. On one hand, I want Rousey to lose simply because I like Carmouche a lot and I want to see the look on Dana's face should that be the result. On the other hand, if Rousey loses, Women's MMA wll likely take a large step back. I think that the UFC have some ladies that could potentially be pretty marketable (IMO).
I'm a big fan of both Machida and Henderson. I'd like to see Henderson win because I want him to get his last shot at the belt and go out on a high note, win or lose. I want to see Machida win because I truly believe that he is capable of beating Jon Jones, despite his loss a little over a year ago. Either way I'll be happy and sad with the result.
I like Menjivar but Faber is one of my favorite fighters. I'd like to see Faber pull off the win.
Wouldn't mind seeing Court win in his WW debut. His drop is long overdue.
I'd love for Lawler to knock Koscheck out, but that's wishful thinking. Lawler has looked like hell lately.
Seeing Schaub try and ride another imaginary bicycle to heaven again would be wonderful.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I want Koscheck to wreck Lawler then go on to fight Ellenberger or Maia


----------



## mawrestler125 (Sep 24, 2006)

St.Paul Guy said:


> ^ Possibly the strangest post I've ever read.


I was "poking fun" at evzbc. Dudes obviously overly preoccupied with other peoples sexuality and that's often indicative of fighting your own reflection, if ya know what I mean.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Some finishes because on paper it looks like there is going to be a lot of decisions.

Edit: this thread needs Tabares or whatever

"I love you Lyoto, you're so handsome".


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

Ronda to lose and all this stupid bull to be over with and Hendo to win just so all the little Machida fan boys can crawl in a ******* hole. Even though I like Machida, some of you guys are annoying as piss. I want Lawler to punch a hole straight through Koschecks face.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

EVERLOST said:


> Ronda to lose and all this stupid bull to be over with and Hendo to win just so all the little Machida fan boys can crawl in a ******* hole. *Even though I like Machida, some of you guys are annoying as piss*. I want Lawler to punch a hole straight through Koschecks face.


Piss isn't annoying. It's delicious.

Sincerely,
Machida fans.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

K R Y said:


> Piss isn't annoying. It's delicious.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Machida fans.


Indeed. Question is, would I drink Lyotos piss? I guess if they kept it on ice and sent it turbo express...


----------



## evzbc (Oct 11, 2006)

mawrestler125 said:


> I was "poking fun" at evzbc. Dudes obviously overly preoccupied with other peoples sexuality and that's often indicative of fighting your own reflection, if ya know what I mean.


What's a matter mate, you got hurt feelings?

Jesus man, I was making fun of you guys for going on and on saying a man is attractive, like "Friends" joke around with each other. You know? With your FRIENDS?

I just don't get it at all. He's not even that good looking, he just has good hair. Remember him with short hair?










Not so pretty now is he!?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

evzbc said:


> What's a matter mate, you got hurt feelings?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the point is, just as you feel it is peculiar for men on a fight forum to be discussing attractive men. We think it's weird for you to be so fixated on said conversation. Couple that with your negative connotations of it all, and you're not painting a very good picture of yourself, friend


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Most people find symetry and proper proportions to be attractive. Lyoto definitely has some of the characteristics. To put it the way my wife just said it "he certainly isn't bad looking".










Plus that is kind of a bad picture of machida. Looks like he just finished a workout. He looks way more badass here:


----------



## evzbc (Oct 11, 2006)

mawrestler125 said:


> "Hehe, guys, cooome on, I'm just playin around. I mean, you all are a bunch of F**s, but seriously! I'm just pokin fun.
> 
> GAYS, err I mean people, are equal with everyone else, except for the fact that *they are worthless and should die a horrible death*."
> 
> ...


Look, if you guys are reading into what I've said as much as this guy ^^^ you're taking it too seriously.

Just because I teased a couple people and called them gay doesn't mean I think being gay is a bad thing. Far from it.

When you guys take such offense to gay jokes, it makes me think you feel being gay is a bad thing. I don't think it is.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

evzbc said:


> Look, if you guys are reading into what I've said as much as this guy ^^^ you're taking it too seriously.
> 
> Just because I teased a couple people and called them gay doesn't mean I think being gay is a bad thing. Far from it.
> 
> When you guys take such offense to gay jokes, it makes me think you feel being gay is a bad thing. I don't think it is.


I'd be lying if I said your comments didn't strike a nerve with me as a gay, transsexual woman. I would kindly ask that you think about how things will be perceived before you post  remember, it's impact not intent. 

Sent from my HTC Ruby using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## evzbc (Oct 11, 2006)

Ape City said:


> Most people find symetry and proper proportions to be attractive. Lyoto definitely has some of the characteristics. To put it the way my wife just said it "*he certainly isn't bad looking*".
> 
> Plus that is kind of a bad picture of machida. Looks like he just finished a workout. He looks way more badass here:


^^^ Hah!!!! Love it.

I read an interesting article about how symmetry produces better athletes. It makes sense.

I've been obsessed with muscle symmetry / posture etc ever since. One of the reasons I constantly switch between regular stance and south paw I suppose.


----------



## evzbc (Oct 11, 2006)

Cowgirl said:


> I'd be lying if I said your comments didn't strike a nerve with me as a gay, transsexual woman. I would kindly ask that you think about how things will be perceived before you post  remember, it's impact not intent.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Ruby using VerticalSports.Com App


I guess having a closet-transgender dad who commit suicide last year might change your mind about my background? And you know what? I loved him the exact same. It just broke my heart he couldn't live life the way he want to. Sorry if this post was TMI mods, I wanted to share this.

Trust me I'm the least judgmental person there is.

But if you're a straight male and you talk about how attractive other males are _then _say "well not in a gay way", I will be quick to point out that you can't say what you just said and it not be gay. :laugh:


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

evzbc said:


> I guess having a closet-transgender dad who commit suicide last year might change your mind about my background? And you know what? I loved him the exact same. It just broke my heart he couldn't live life the way he want to.
> 
> Trust me I'm the least judgmental person there is.
> 
> But if you're a straight male and you talk about how attractive other males are _then _say "well not in a gay way", I will be quick to point out that you can't say what you just said and it not be gay. :laugh:


Knowing that doesn't change my thoughts on your background, mainly because I have no problems with you anyways. I sympathize with you, but I was just trying to explain why people might be getting so uptight about it.

Sent from my HTC Ruby using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

evzbc said:


> But if you're a straight male and you talk about how attractive other males are _then _say "well not in a gay way", I will be quick to point out that you can't say what you just said and it not be gay. :laugh:


That's the wrongest thing I've read in quite some time.


----------



## evzbc (Oct 11, 2006)

Soojooko said:


> That's the wrongest thing I've read in quite some time.


Haha ok now I'm just trying to be controversial.

And fine, I'll tell you who I think is the sexiest fighter to show you I've just been messing around.

It's Sexyama of course.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

evzbc said:


> Haha ok now I'm just trying to be controversial.
> 
> And fine, I'll tell you who I think is the sexiest fighter to show you I've just been messing around.
> 
> It's Sexyama of course.


You big poof.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...My take is that Machida & Hendo will go the distance to a decision. I can't see Hendo covering Machida's distance to land that right hand to finish the fight.(Oddly Shogun did in stunning fashion). I do see Machida staying on the outside, avoiding any clinching and chopping Dan up with kick/punch combos. It's not if but a matter of when Dan takes Lyoto to the ground. Dan won't get knocked out or submitted but he most likely will put Machida on his back if he starts getting lit up...

_...Ronda & Liz should live up to the hype. Ronda's striking is getting tight, Liz likes to bang & has good hands. It's gonna be fought at a brutal pace. I hope Liz likes Rollercoasters, cause she's going for a ride on a wicked hiptoss or two..._


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Back on topic please guys.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Killz said:


> Back on topic please guys.


I'm not ready to see Faber go out, so I hope he has a strong performance. Two fighters on this card I can't stand, Koscheck and Rousey. Both seem like major douchebags.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Faber?... not so attractive.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> Faber?... not so attractive.


If you like big butt chins then he is dead sexy.

Damn you for getting me back off topic.


H-Bomb FTW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

OU said:


> If you like big butt chins then he is dead sexy.
> 
> Damn you for getting me back off topic.
> 
> ...


When Kurt Douglas was rocking the butt chin in Spartacus? That was sexy.

But after 12 seasons of Family Guy? Having a butt chin is totally not cool.


EDIT
Hendos going down. Several times. Plus some other ramblings that are specifically about UFC 157.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

If Hendo loses in brutal fashion on saturday im gonna dish out 100000 credits to everyone who has shown a dislike for him in the build up...

So far me and Sooj are in line for some credits


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Killz said:


> If Hendo loses in brutal fashion on saturday im gonna dish out 100000 credits to everyone who has shown a dislike for him in the build up...
> 
> So far me and Sooj are in line for some credits


Don't you put that evil on me Ricky Bobby! Keep your liver spotted hands off my beautiful Hendo he's a saint! He's a big, hairy American winning machine!


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Sorry, no credits for you.


----------



## Old school fan (Aug 24, 2011)

Killz said:


> If Hendo loses in brutal fashion on saturday im gonna dish out 100000 credits to everyone who has shown a dislike for him in the build up...
> 
> So far me and Sooj are in line for some credits


Count me in! I never liked Hendo!


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

This gives me an idea for a thread


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Killz said:


> Sorry, no credits for you.


I don't need credit, the joy of watching Hendo win is enough. Just for you I'll jump up and chant U-S-A, U-S-A, U-S-A....I can't ******* stand when I hear a crowd do that shit. Annoys the shit out of me.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Roll up Roll up:

http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/118330-dan-henderson-ufc157-100-000-credit-giveaway.html#post1827058


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Killz said:


> Roll up Roll up:
> 
> http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/118330-dan-henderson-ufc157-100-000-credit-giveaway.html#post1827058


How can I give out credits to others?


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Click Donate directly under your credit balance (top right)


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

You can also just click on another users credits under their post count


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks guys.


----------

